# السيليكون تصنيعة واستخداماته



## ZmnAl3jayb (10 مارس 2011)

ماهو السيليكون وكيف يصنع وفيما يستخدم في شتى مجالات الحياة؟


----------



## مهندس المحبة (11 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته أرجو تحديد طلبك هل هو عنصر السليكون أو السليكون الحراري المستخدم في اللصق وأرجو أن يفيدك هذا الرابط وبالتوفيق ......
http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/سيليكون


----------



## مهندس المحبة (11 مارس 2011)

السليكون ::
ويتواجد على شكل زيوت أو شحوم أو لدائن، وتستخدم في صنع المواد اللاصقة وزيوت التزليق والمطاط الصناعي. السليكوون مادة كيماوية هلامية الشكل كثر استخدامها في عمليات الحشو والتكبير أو التضخيم تحقن تحت الجلد. أظهرت الدراسات بأن مثل هذه العمليات ليست سليمة تماما حيث قد تظهر لها آثار جانبية قد تسبب إلى التشوه أو حتى الموت.

يستخدم السليكون كمادة لاصقة باستخدام الحرارة أو بدون استخدام الحرارة بالاعتماد على التركيبة الكيماوية والغرض المستخدمة له.

أدخل استخدام حشوة السليكوون في منع الارتجاج أو لامتصاص الصدمات كأن توضع في أحذية الرياضين تساعدهم عند القفز وتأثيره على الارتجاج الذي قد ينتقل للرأس ويسبب ارتجاجا بالمخ في بعض الأحيان.

للسليكوون استخدامات أخرى كثيرة في الشرائح الألكترونية وأشباه الموصلات.

اكتشافه
من مكونات السيليكون، السياليسيا (ثنائي أوكسيد السيليكون), التي كانت معروفة في القرون الوسطى، عرفت من قبل الكيميائيين انذاك ,لكونها كثيرة التواجد في المعادن تم استخلاص السيليكون لأول مرة عام 1824 من قبل العالم السويدي "برزيليوس".
إنتاجه
يتم استخلاص السيليكون عن طريق اختزاله بواسطة الكربون في افران حرارية كهربائية

SiO2 + C → Si + CO2

يدخل السيليكون على شكل قطع إلى الفرن بعد تنقيته من بعض الشوائب ,حيث يتم احمائه بواسطة أقطاب كهربائية إلى 3000°مئوية ، ثم يجمع السيليكون السائل في جيوب خاصة ويتم مزجه مع الهواء لأكسدة الشوائب ، ويتم تبريده عن طريق وضعه في قوالب أفقية

تحضيره للصناعات الإالكترونية : تحضير السيليكون النقي : يتم عن طريق تفاعل (SiHCl₃) أو رباعي كلوريد السيليكون أو رباعي يوديد السيليكون ,عن طريق تفاعله مع حامض الهيدروكلوريك عند درجة حرارة 300 ° مئوية، ثم يسخن إلى درجة 950° مئوية في وجود الهيدروجين فنحصل على قطع من السيليكون النقي.

استخدامه في مركباته
في صناعة الزجاج منذ القدم عن طريق إذابة السيليكا مع كاربونات الكالسيوم وكاربونات الصوديوم
رمال السيليكا تدخل في تكوين السيراميك
الكوارتز يكون بلورات وهو يستخدم كمادة شفافة مثل زجاج الكريستال, المحتوي على أملاح الرصاص ويستخدم في صناعة المصابيح الكهربائية و النجف.
تستخدم السيليكا الناعمة في صناعة الخرسانة
سيليكات الكالسيوم هي إحدى مكونات الأسمنت.


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (11 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## محمد اسماعيل السيد (7 يونيو 2011)

يستخم السيليكون فى تصنيع الخلايا الشمسية والخلايا الضوئية 
كما يعتبر خام السليكون ذو درجةالنقاء العالية 99% كمادة اولية لتصنيع كل من silicon oil . silicon rubber, silicon resin والذى بدورهما يدخلون فى صناعات كثيرة جداا


----------



## بيبرس العراق (12 يونيو 2011)

مواد السلكون مواد غير متوفره صعبه


----------



## ميدو267 (18 أكتوبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا*​


----------



## أبو حمزه الشامي (21 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا على المعلومات المفيدة


----------



## سليمان حشيشو (6 مارس 2012)

اخوانى الاعزاء السلام عليكم للحاجة الملحة الرجاء افادتى عن مكان بيع السيليكون الطاط فى جدة ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## المهندس احمد 2014 (21 يناير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## البروفيسورطه جاويش (7 ديسمبر 2014)

شكرا جزيلا


----------

